# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Participa del I Seminario Internacional de Acuicultura 2009

## "TECNOAGRO 2010" PERÚ

*I SEMINARIO INTERNACIONAL DE ACUICULTURA 2009*   "*La truchicultura:* Perspectivas y oportunidades para un desarrollo competitivo"  *06 de Noviembre 2009
Horario: 8:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Asamblea Nacional de Rectores / Auditorio Principal
Calle Aldabas 337 Urb. Las Gardenias, Surco
Lima Perú*   *Los invitamos a participar en este importante ciclo de conferencias que se desarrollará en beneficio del sector truchicola, donde podrás estar en contacto con importantes ponente nacionales e internacionales*.   La crianza de truchas en Perú se muestra como una actividad productiva y rentable. Si bien es cierto, aún es necesario la aplicación de tecnologías para industrializarla debidamente, existe un gran potencial geográfico para desarrollarla y convertirla en una industria de exportación. 
El desarrollo de este I Seminario, tiene como fin brindar información y transferir conocimientos para la mejora de la calidad de los procesos de la trucha, obteniendo soluciones a los problemas en el manejo de la producción, así como importantes herramientas para la comercialización, logrando así buenos resultados en las diversas etapas productivas y desarrollar una cadena de producción con estándares óptimos para la exportación.  *Dirigido a:*
 Empresas privadas, Productores truchicolas independientes, Asociaciones de productores, Entidades e Instituciones públicas, entre otros, de todas las regiones del Perú que producen cultivos de trucha en jaulas y estánques, comprendiendo todas la áreas de producción y comercialización, así como a los nuevos inversionistas que han ingresado o planean invertir en el negocio de la Truchicultura.  Adicionalmente Profesionales, técnicos y estudiantes.   * TEMAS Y EXPOSITORES* *"Manejo eficiente de las ovas embrionadas para un alto nivel de supervivencia"*  *Expositor:* Msc. Blgo Jorge Veliz Caballero. *Institución:* Aquatech of Perú   *"Uso adecuado de la alimentación para el éxito del cultivo de truchas"* *Expositor:* Ing. Zootecnista, Cesar Mauricio Berrocal Nuñez  *Institución:* Alicorp S.A.A. -Nicovita- Perú   *"Jaulas flotantes opción para la crianza de truchas"* *Expositor:* Ing. Acui Lucas Maglio (Uni.Autónoma de Chile). *Institución:* Aquatech of Perú - Chile   *"Bioseguridad en cultivos de Salmonideos. Un enfoque integrado."* *Expositor:* Lic. en Ciencias del Mar, Biólogo Marino, Patricio Cordero Calderón, Jefe del Departamento Técnico y Desarrollo  *Institución:* Fishing Partners LTDA - Chile   *"Principales enfermedades de la trucha y estrategias de prevención"* *Expositor:* Ph D. Emmerik Motte
Director de Investigación  *Institución:* VIGE Internacional S.A. - Francia   *"Sistema de análisis de peligros y de puntos críticos de control (HACCP)"* *Expositor:* Ing. Pesquero Luis Enrique Torres Rivera, Auditor y expositor HACCP.  *Institución:* SGS del Perú S.A.C.   *"Desarrollo de la oferta y articulación comercial de la Trucha"* *Expositor:* Ing. Mg Mauricio Rosas del Portal, Especialista en Acuicultura.  *Institución:* Sierra Exportadora - Perú   *"TLC: oportunidad comercial para la exportación de la trucha"* *Expositor:* Ecom. Omar Azañedo Sayán, Área TradeCenter  *Institución:* Cámara de Comercio Americana - AMCHAM   *"Trucha orgánica certificada: La herramienta para acceder a mercados internacionales"* *Expositor:* Bio Latina Perú.   *"Productos derivados de la trucha: promoción y comercialización en los principales mercados del mundo"* *Expositor:* Ing. Pesquera Rosa María Huasasquiche Pérez.  *Institución:* Acuidex S.A.C.  *
"Normas para las autorizaciones y concesiones en el desarrollo de la actividad piscícola"*  *Expositor:* Ing. Carlos Valladares Velásquez - Director de Acuicultura Continental *Institución:* Dirección General de Acuícultura - Ministerio de Producción  ** *"Formulación de planes de negocios para el cultivo de truchas"* *Expositor:* Ing. Pesquero Carlos Mendoza - Dirección de Acuicultura *Institución:* FONDEPES - Ministerio de Producción  *"Financiamiento: Elemento clave para el desarrollo de truchicultura"*  *Expositor:* Ing. Pesquero Luis Carrillo Samanez, Analista de Crédito  *Institución:* FONDEPES - Ministerio de Producción    *Inversión por participante:*
Profesionales y público en general: S/.200 Nuevos Soles
Estudiantes (Universidades y/o Institutos) S/. 150 Nuevos Soles 
Precios incluyen I.G.V.
Estudiantes, previa presentación de carnet de estudios. 
El costo incluye:
-Certificado de asistencia firmado por FONDEPES.
-Maletín con material de trabajo.
-CD con las ponencias.
-Credencial de participante.
-Coffe break.  *Para informes y/o inscripciones:* http://www.targetcomunicaciones.com....odeacuicultura  *Auspician:* 
Aquatech
Nicovita
Acuidex
Aquahoy
Ministerio de la  Producción
 Fondo de Desarrollo Pesquero
ASSOPAC
AMCHAM
Sierra Exportadora
Peter Henningsen
Fishing Partners
Naltech
Biolatina
SGS
ExpalsaTemas similares: XIV Seminario Internacional de Porcicultura VII Seminario Internacional de Citricos SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009) XI Festival Internacional de la Maca 2009 (Del 15 al 18 de octubre, 2009)

----------

